# Gaspar The Thief - Featured Fantasy Novel Today



## DavidALindsay (Jun 3, 2012)

US : Gaspar The Thief: David A. Lindsay: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
UK : Gaspar The Thief eBook: David A. Lindsay: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

*I am delighted to announce that Gaspar The Thief is one of the featured fantasy novels at Note Worthy Releases today.*

It's a fast-paced, humorous, fantasy adventure involving thieves, brigands, sell-swords, goblins, scheming mages, and even a tricksy wight, and available as both a Kindle e-book and paperback.

Visit also visit the new website at Kindle Fantasy : Gaspar The Thief by David A. Lindsay.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

DavidALindsay said:


> Gaspar The Thief has just been reduced to $1.99 / Â£.134 to coincide with it being a Noteworthy Release at Note Worthy Releases all this week.




I bought this. I also stuck a link on facebook.

If you fancy doing the same mine is
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, Journeyman. Consider it done.


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks A:B2012. I've added a like and agreed with your tags.


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 23, 2012)

US : Gaspar The Thief: David A. Lindsay: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
UK : Gaspar The Thief eBook: David A. Lindsay: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Gaspar The Thief is still available  from Amazon at $2.99 US and Â£1.99 UK. It is also available with a 25% discount in Kindle and most other ereader formats at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/181519 until the end of July.

It's now got four 4 Star reviews at Goodreads.


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 23, 2012)

here's something kind of cool. if you type "comic fantasy" into the smashwords search, our books are almost right next to one another.


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 24, 2012)

David, I would like to promote my fantasy book here also.  Could you tell me how you get the links to Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk? The book was published nine months ago but only last month they decided to put the book on Kindle on Amazon. 

My children's fantasy book about adventures in space is based around ChloÃ©, a rather smart sixteen year old, who gets kidnapped and taken to the planet Dorian. Adventures with murderous black holes, space pirates and other odd characters makes it somewhat different.  You will either like it or hate it!  Title: Mistral's Race into Time (an immortal space unicorn who is the hero) but will it all work out in the end?


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 25, 2012)

robertbevan said:


> here's something kind of cool. if you type "comic fantasy" into the smashwords search, our books are almost right next to one another.



Excellent. Well spotted. Best of luck with your book.


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 25, 2012)

Estralyia said:


> David, I would like to promote my fantasy book here also.  Could you tell me how you get the links to Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk? The book was published nine months ago but only last month they decided to put the book on Kindle on Amazon.
> 
> My children's fantasy book about adventures in space is based around ChloÃ©, a rather smart sixteen year old, who gets kidnapped and taken to the planet Dorian. Adventures with murderous black holes, space pirates and other odd characters makes it somewhat different.  You will either like it or hate it!  Title: Mistral's Race into Time (an immortal space unicorn who is the hero) but will it all work out in the end?



Hi.

When you paste in a URL, it converts it automatically.

PS I gave your Kindle book it's first Amazon UK like.


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for the information David and also the rating for my book.  I like your Gaspar very much but I couldn't get it to accept my "like". 

Shades of Terry Pratchett's style.  Do you read any of his work? I think that he's wonderful.

Are you sending copies of your book to literary agents?  You should you know!  I suppose that one of these days I will have to get a Kindle....


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi.

I can only add a like to Amazon UK because I am in the UK. It must detect that because it won't let me add a like in Amazon US even though I have an account there. You'll be able to add a like if you go to your local Amazon.

I do read Terry Pratchett, but the truth is that Gaspar The Thief was written in the 1980s, when I was in my 20s. However, I did nothing with it at the time; I didn't send it to even one publisher. There were just too many other things going on. I had become a partner in a legal firm, got married and had three children. Sir Terry was around then, but I didn't start reading him until later, so my book was not influenced by him at all. The main influence was, in fact, Fritz Leiber's Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser stories, which I heartily recommend. I have been reading them again recently.

David


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 27, 2012)

*Smashwords* : https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/181519
*Kobo* : Search: Gaspar The Thief - Kobo

*Gaspar The Thief* is now also available for Kindle and other e-readers at Smashwords and Kobo, as well as at Amazon.

*Gaspar And The Demoiselle Clara*, a short story extracted from an episode in Gaspar The Thief, is also now available from Amazon at $0.99 / Â£0.77, but is *free* at Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/208419. (I am waiting for Amazon to price match.)


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 27, 2012)

DavidALindsay said:


> *Gaspar And The Demoiselle Clara*, a short story extracted from an episode in Gaspar The Thief, is also now available from Amazon at $0.99 / Â£0.77, but is *free* at Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/208419. (I am waiting for Amazon to price match.)



i did exactly _exactly _the same thing. i think it's been working out. i've gotten 26 downloads of the short story on smashwords so far, in just over a week. and i've noticed that there has been a spike of sample downloads of my main novel since that time, though there have been no actual sales on smashwords just yet (since i released the short story).

let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi.

I've been tweeting like crazy to promote the free short story on the basis that it will promote the paid full-length novel. The short story only went live at around midnight Wednesday and has now been downloaded 71 times. No new sales of the novel yet, but I'm sure they will come. I had to do something because sales on Amazon have fallen off badly. I now need Amazon to price match the short story as free, but I understand that this might take a while. I'm doing the same now on Kobo, which should be live very soon.

Let me know how you get on. We might need to 'report a lower price' on our books to get Amazon to price match.


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello David,

I posted my "like" on Amazon.fr as you suggested. I hadn't realized that you were published in hard copy and so I've just ordered a copy of Gaspar the Thief through Amazon.fr.  It looks really good and I'm sure that I will not be disappointed and I'll give you a true critique.  A pity that I didn't have such good publicity as you yourself are doing with your book.  I have such faith in it... Oh well. The problem is that I've been asked by a literary agent to provide a synopsis and three chapters of my new book, as I had already been published, and I am just incapable of putting a spellbinding three chapters together at the moment.  I'm hoping the the new telescope will give me some inspiration for "adult" adventures in space as opposed to "children's" adventures in space. So my "Astral Gene" is stagnating at the moment.

Interesting that you wrote your book in the 80's and didn't do anything about it, i.e. find a publisher or literary agent.  You could have cornered that section of the market before Terry Pratchett hit it! Still I'm a great believer in that if a book is good it will get there in the end.


----------



## DavidALindsay (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi. Thanks for buying the paperback. Hope you enjoy it! I will be very interested in your feedback. Hope your muse returns soon.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

GOod luck with this


----------



## DavidALindsay (Aug 7, 2012)

*Amazon US Gaspar And The Demoiselle Clara: David A. Lindsay: Amazon.com: Kindle Store - FREE!*

Gaspar And The Demoiselle Clara is an episode extracted from the full-length fantasy novel, Gaspar The Thief, as a short story that can be read and enjoyed on its own.

It's now FREE for Kindle at Amazon US, but it is also available FREE at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/208419 for Kindle and most other e-readers.


----------

